# Nutrition & prevention and reversal of chronic conditions



## Eddy Edson (Apr 21, 2022)

This guy and his presentations get a lot of respect from experts I follow on twitter (for his nutrition knowledge, not his hair do): 




Presenting various studies which have made an impact over the years. Focus on T2D.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 26, 2022)

The latest in the series from Mario Kratz: 
Ultraprocessed Foods: The #1 Cause Of Overeating And Weight Gain?​








						Ultra-Processed Foods: The #1 Cause of Overeating and Weight Gain? - Nourished by Science
					

In a recent blog post about the Global Nutrition Transition, we discussed that the transition towards ultra-processed foods is strongly and consistently associated with increased rates of obesity in populations all around the world. We are expanding on this discussion in this post by sharing...




					nourishedbyscience.com


----------



## mario.kratz (May 26, 2022)

Hi Eddy,
Thanks so much for sharing this here! Really appreciate it (wondering though what's wrong with my hair ......).
I also just introduced myself to this community in a separate post, as I will be posting a lot of T2DM-relevant content on my website and YouTube channel in the future. Hope folks will find it useful.
Cheers
Mario Kratz, www.nourishedbyscience.com


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 26, 2022)

mario.kratz said:


> Hi Eddy,
> Thanks so much for sharing this here! Really appreciate it (wondering though what's wrong with my hair ......).
> I also just introduced myself to this community in a separate post, as I will be posting a lot of T2DM-relevant content on my website and YouTube channel in the future. Hope folks will find it useful.
> Cheers
> Mario Kratz, www.nourishedbyscience.com


Thanks for the insights, Mario - excellent to see you here & apols for hair comment! (I can talk ...). 

Looking forward to seeing your new content.


----------

